# DIY Cascade Upgrade



## bluedog800 (Nov 24, 2010)

So it was pointed out to me that there is a fair amount of potential for water to bypass the filter media on my cascade 1200



















so i had an idea to find a gasket to fit between the top basket and the side of the canister to block the bypass. I found this, not sure what it was made for but it is a plastic material that is not degrading.



















then cut to length and fit around the top basket, it is much simpler to place around the basket and then slide down to fit as it squeeze the gasket.



















after you are done it will look like this










I am not sure if this would work for other types of filters but it certainly did seem to work well for mine. I would be interested in seeing if this theory works on other types of canister filters.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That material is foam rope and is commonly used to fill large gaps before applying caulking. It is also used to prevent suction lines on swimming pools from freezing over the winter. It is pushed down the line for several feet and it absorbs the pressure when the water freezes and expands. It is a good choice for what you are doing. I believe it comes in several diameters.


----------



## bluedog800 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for defining the use for me Bill, i never did figure that out.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It was explained to me when I asked why we had a roll of it in the carpenter shop at work.


----------

